# Shimano 11-speed junior gearing.



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Currently, I can't meet junior rollout requirements with Shimano 11-speed components. Assuming that I will eventually have to "upgrade" to 11 speed, does anyone know if Shimano ever has plans to come out with a 14-2something cassette?


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Pretty sure they don't list a "14-2something" 6700 10spd cassette (just 6600) so I wouldn't hold out for an 11spd version to soon either. Why would you "have to" upgrade to 11, when 9/10 speed components are still produced and available? If in doubt, buy a few to keep in stock


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Dutch aftermarket BBB brand Shimano-spline 11 speed cassette in 14-27, Ribble sell them. I believe the ratios are 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 23 25 27. Nickel plated steel, heavier than Shimano but a nice range of gears for the U18 rider.


----------

